# 2011 BH G5....your thoughts.



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. Not very familiar with the BH G5 bikes. I don't have any personal experiences with them. I've gone to their website and a couple of "respected" and seasoned club riders have them and really rave about them. But, it seems like everyone raves about his/her bikes. 

Anyways, just wanted to get some feedbacks from members here about the BH bikes...specifically the G5. I have an opportunity to pick up a 2011 G5 frameset from a for a good price. The frame looks exactly like the one pictured below....(Black/Gray/Red). Not sure about the gray?
Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## courlaw (Jan 7, 2011)

I just bought one, and although I've yet to ride it, have heard nothing but good things. Hopefully we'll get some posts from actual users. Enjoy!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

courlaw said:


> I just bought one, and although I've yet to ride it, have heard nothing but good things. Hopefully we'll get some posts from actual users. Enjoy!


Congrats! Post pictures. Yeah, would love to hear from other BH G5 owners. I am still debating right now.


----------



## Huck*This (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks like there is a 15 post limit for pm. I have my BH g5 for sale and saw your pm but can't respond. Email me @ jmagoulas at gmail dot com. We can chat.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a Look 585, but just did a 100 mile ride on a BH G4 this past weekend. I flew to the ride, so i had to borrow a bike from my dad and it was the second time i had ever been on it. i'm now considering trading him the Look for the BH, which i never thought would happen with how much i love my Look. 

i can only imagine the BH G5 is better..


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

wiz525 said:


> I have a Look 585, but just did a 100 mile ride on a BH G4 this past weekend. I flew to the ride, so i had to borrow a bike from my dad and it was the second time i had ever been on it. i'm now considering trading him the Look for the BH, which i never thought would happen with how much i love my Look.
> 
> i can only imagine the BH G5 is better..


Wow. That's saying a lot about the BH b/c I know the Look 585 is a great bike! What was it that you liked so much?

Another picture of the BH G5 color scheme that I am planning on picking up...


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the '10 and love it! I was able to try a few other bikes before buying the G5 and it was head and shoulders above the other two I tried (C-dale Super Six, and a Giant). Couldn't wait to get off the Super Six and that was coming from an AL frame. A Guru too, but that was a steel frame. It's climbing prowess really impressed me.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

The Weasel said:


> I have the '10 and love it! I was able to try a few other bikes before buying the G5 and it was head and shoulders above the other two I tried (C-dale Super Six, and a Giant). Couldn't wait to get off the Super Six and that was coming from an AL frame. A Guru too, but that was a steel frame. It's climbing prowess really impressed me.


Cool. The more I read reviews like this, the more excited I am to get it built up. BUT, kind of surprised that u didn't like the SuperSix much. I have the sshm and really enjoy the ride. Just looking into something a little less mainstream.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Another picture....*

So nice with the Zipps! That carbon seat goes well with the bike, but not sure about the comfort!










Not my bike BTW.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a 2010 (I think) that I got as a frameset and swapped parts onto.. mine is not built up very fancy and I've only got about 1700 miles on it.

Anyway I like the way the frame rides a lot.. it's very stiff, the BB is excellent and the front end stiffness and handling is excellent. (My previous bike was a custom Serotta that also handled very well.. it didn't fit as well as the G5. Given that the G5 handles even better.) The tapered front end really makes a difference as far as I'm concerned, it's an extremely fun bike to descend on and take 90 degree crit style corners wtih.

It also has a nice comfy ride as long as the saddle is adjusted right, etc.. 

The weakness of this bike IMO is the seatmast topper's clamp. For one thing it'd be nice if they had a zero setback post, as one of the defining points of the G5 is that it has a 72.5 degree seat tube angle. I have long femurs, and I still ride with my saddle pushed forward quite a bit in the clamp. If they had a zero-setback post, my saddle would probably be just about centered in the clamp.

That is not the real issue with the clamp though, the bolt design is what is a PITA.. it is almost impossible to access the front bolt because the saddle is in the way. There is a gnurled thumbwheel on the front bolt that you can turn with your finger.. you basically need to get the front adjusted correctly then tighten down the back with a wrench. I also had a lot of trouble with saddles slipping in mine initially. Using Carbon Prep on the saddle rails helps, but you also need to make sure you have a saddle that has the rails angled such that the clamp is fairly level. If the clamp is far from level to level the saddle, you might have trouble with the saddle moving when you hit a bump.

Does anyone who has a 2011 frameset know if they've modified the seatmast clamp design? If they have I would seriously consider trying to get my local dealer to order me one... 

Another thing that is a little obnoxious is there are no downtube cable adjusters to save weight and because the frame is partly designed with Di2 in mind.. I am going to end up putting one of the housing-style adjusters up near my front shifter.. it's pretty annoying to have no ability to fine adjust the front deraiuller when it goes out of adjustment.

It's not necessarily mind blowingly light either.. but it is very stiff and solid. Mine is a 57.. It's mostly built up with Ultegra, I have the BB-30 to Octalink adapters in so that I can use the Shimano cranks I already had, and I have a standard Ultegra/Mavic wheelset with 32-spokes for training. I've got Ritchey Alloy bars and a Thomson X2 stem, and a Flite Gel saddle.. I break stuff and ride on lots of bad pavement and in bad weather so I tend to err on the side of durability. Built up like this mine is around 17 and 3/4 pounds.. I thought it would be lighter then that, but it doesn't bother me in the least. At some point when things are wearing out I will probably throw Dura-Ace on it, and I do intend to get a racier set of wheels at some point too.. but I'm in no rush.

Overall though.. just little niggles.. it is a great bike!


----------



## ourdiales (Aug 11, 2011)

i just purchased a new 2011 BH G5 and it is the best machine i have owned.....its relatively new to the states and not as many reviews on the net but the ones i did find couldnt stop praising the bike...good luck hope you enjoy it


----------



## ourdiales (Aug 11, 2011)

heres a pic of mine


----------



## WestSide (Oct 5, 2011)

*BH G5 warranty replacement*

New member here and love my G5. have had for 1.5 years and about 8000 miles on it. the more i ride it the more i like it and everything about it. i ride a lot of other bikes on test rides and no matter how much i like them, when i get back on my G5, i smile and know i have the winner. nothing climbs like it. 

that said, good news bad news - lifetime warranty with BH frames and mine just crack around the BB insert. just sent back to BH today and i am sure they will take care of me. i will post an update and pics when i get replacement frame.


----------

